# [Oracle] Genaue Version des Oracle Servers ermitteln



## Thomas Darimont (17. Oktober 2004)

```
COL PRODUCT FORMAT A35
COL VERSION FORMAT A15
COL STATUS FORMAT A15 
SELECT * FROM PRODUCT_COMPONENT_VERSION;
```

Beispieloutput:

```
PRODUCT                             VERSION         STATUS
----------------------------------- --------------- ---------------
NLSRTL                              9.2.0.1.0       Production
Oracle9i Enterprise Edition         9.2.0.1.0       Production
PL/SQL                              9.2.0.1.0       Production
TNS for 32-bit Windows:             9.2.0.1.0       Production
```

Quelle: http://download-west.oracle.com/docs/cd/B10501_01/server.920/a96521/dba.htm#13129

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

... ein einfaches:

```
SQL> SHOW RELEASE;
release 902000100
```


reich auch ... solange man sqlplus verwendet ;-)
Gruß Tom


----------

